# My dad just hit my puppy.



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

MY [censored] puppy. I know puppies live in the moment and whatever but still. She nipped him, because he handles her roughly and when she's in the middle of her play mood, she's prone to nip if you put your hands near her face. Ofcourse I don't let it slide when she does it with me. I tell her no loudly and she goes for a time out if she gets too rowdy. The thing is, I've been telling my dad for a few weeks now to just tell her no and walk away from her but no, he persists on yelling at her, hitting her and holding her muzzle shut tightly. I hear her SCREAMING after yelling and pick her up and put her in my room. Seriously though, what is so hard to understand here? My puppy. My rules and I certainly WONT stand for ANY time of abuse towards her. I have it in my mind to screw something of his up. We aren't getting along right now (stole my money, what kind of low-life does this then tells me to get a better job because I have no money for rent? ) but it's no reason for him to be as ignorant as he's being. He will PURPOSELY leave the box infront of the gate away from it, and won't put the gate up. He watches her run downstairs and then yells at her at the bottom and makes her come back up instead of picking her up like I ask. Guys an idiot with no backround with dogs, and doesn't know anything about the breed. He also likes to try to feed her bread, rotten meat in the fridge and whatever else. She's puked up (I'll do my best to describe it) a hard mass of .. I don't even know what a few times. And then kibble, not even chewed.. in full chunks that are signifigantly smaller than HER food. There is a bag of Iams 'healthy naturals' sitting downstairs, opened. 
I'm really upset over this, why can't he listen?

Edit again: If I catch him doing this again, he's getting charged. End of story.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Just curious how old you are. No, I'm not being degrading, I don't know the complete background, and don't take this the wrong way, but if you are of legal age, and you don't like the way your dad acts (not just with your puppy, but stealing money, etc.), perhaps you should consider moving out on your own.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

wow!! all puppies nip. How old is she?


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I do not know your situation at all, but if this were me and it is my house, I am sorry to say it but my dad would be finding a new place to live, but if this is his house and I am capable of living on my own, I would not even hesitate to move out with my pup into a better environment. You mentioned you pay rent, is there perhaps another place you can go to pay rent? I wish you and your pup the best of luck.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If you don't like the way your dad is treating your puppy, you need to move out.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I am currently 17 and will be 18 in May. When the lease is up at my sisters house, I will be moving in as her roomates will be moving out. They party too much and she has a 9 month old son so I'm almost 100% sure that the roomies WON'T be signing the lease again. This isn't until July or August unfortunetly. With the stealing money thing, his family (east indians, a lot of them [rather, us since I'm part.] give money for whatever reason) gave my sister two cards for Christmas and two were handed to my dad for myself. Each of these cards contained $100. I didn't know of any card until my sister mentioned them a few days ago, I went downstairs and asked him where MY cards were. No suprise, they were opened sitting on his table. He would be completely ashamed if I told his family half of the things he does. As far as I'm concerned he wouldn't want to be hit and have his mouth held shut with force. I used to put my hand around my puppys mouth just to close it, no foce whatsoever. I since found a better way to get her to stop biting, and when he decides to step in he just makes us start back at square one.
Last time I checked, it was MY 1500$ out of MY pocket for MY dog. Not his. If you can't tolerate a puppy then don't be around it. He chose to pet her, he chose to come upstairs. My puppy is NEVER in his room unless he takes her down there. I immediately bring her back with me because I don't know what he's feeding her or how he's treating her and if he's watching her because he is glued to my computer when he's not at work. He's just so negligent (sp) and it really does bother me.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

She is 11 weeks.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I know for some of you it sounds simple. I know most of you are going to judge me and ask me why in the world I have a puppy if I can't afford to move out, but try making a little more than minimum wage here, with the olympics coming the cost of living (and other factors) has gone up a lot. I do not pay rent to him, I pay it to my mom. He lives in one room downstairs, meanwhile the parents aren't even together so why he doesn't move out is really beyond me. He makes enough money to buy a house, yet he won't now. Ofcourse, he is the type of person to complain that the house is falling apart but won't fix it or call the landlord to do so! Deadbeats, I tell ya..


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I realize your young, but this is not a good situation for a young pup. Not long ago you wrote about your Aunt hitting the pup and now your Father is hitting her. Is there a friend that could take your pup for a few months until your ready to move out? Do you know if they allow large dogs at the home your sister renting?


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

You have me confused with another poster, I think the username was emoduck or something. Nobody else has ever laid a hand on my pup in a bad way. They do allow large dogs at the house she is renting. The owner knows the future intentions of the people living there. I made sure I went over that before buying a pup.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Not judging, but I think the solution here IS to move out. I don't know of any other way to stop this person from abusing your pet, unless you can convince your Mom to move him out. The puppy is being damaged by this abuse, IMO, so I think drastic action is called for. The things he is feeding her could be fatal. I hope you can find a way to protect your pup.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

Or get a lock on your door and a kennel run out side you can lock shut.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh good idea smerry, very good... I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

again, this is the first time it has happened. He isn't here with my pup alone at all. I supervise her with everybody. If they react to her in a way I disagre with, I let them know how I handle it and make sure they follow through.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

You could also try to find someplace to sublet/temporary housing, but if the roommates re-sign the lease with your sister....that could be a predicament.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

The house is split two floors, but in all it's one big house. Not a basement really. Upstairs dining room is where the stairs start, weird to try to explain it but you can probably figure it out. 

The roomates are not re-signing because frankly they can't afford it. They have no use for a house that size, or for eachother. Everything has already been pre-decided so to speak.


----------



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmom Is there a friend that could take your pup for a few months until your ready to move out? Do you know if they allow large dogs at the home your sister renting?


I agree with this. Your puppy shouldn't be in a situation where she could ever get hurt. I know you love her, no doubts there, but you need to make sure that what is happening in her life now is what's best for her. Remember that puppies are very smart, and even the smallest thing can change them in the long run. Last thing you want is her to have a fear agression towards grown men because of her experiences with your father.

Find somewhere safe for her, or move out. I know it's expensive but there are plenty of people renting their basements for little to nothing so they can afford their mortgage. If you can't move out, find somewhere for her to go. Save up every penny you have & move out. 

It just doesn't sound like an environment you would want your puppy in first of all, or that you should be in. Just my opinion, but you sound better than that & I think you can take charge here and shine.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Where does your Mother stand on this? Is she aware of all the problems with your father including the theft of money? If not maybe she should be made aware of what is going on. Since their relationship appears to be that of a "landlord/tenant" it is her responsibility to make sure that he is not a problem to others living in the home. It sounds as though locks on your door or a locked kennel will not make a difference to your father. 

If you don't have your mother's support in handling the problems with your father it sounds like your best option for both your safety and that of you pup is moving as soon as you are able.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: smerryOr get a lock on your door and a kennel run out side you can lock shut.


^This.

Your dog is young and this could damage him. Keep the puppy away from your dad until you can move out.


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

Maybe other responders "say" they are not judging, but I will not say that. Either you have a terrible relationship with your dad and THAT is what you should fix first (get rid of the dog, get an agreement from dad, keep them separate)...work on mending your issues with your father.

Or, maybe, you are making this sound worse than it is just to get attention or sympathy as many imature people (High Schoolers) do.

No matter your motives for posting, your problem is much greater than the fact that your dad "hit" your dog once. It doesn't seem like the dog was even hurt. The bigger issue is are you going to submit to your father's authority in his house or fight with him for the rest of your life?


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

My mom is currently at work. She watches Vida during the day when I am sleeping (work graveyards, but I'm off because I burnt my arm - perfect timing.. more time with the puppers!) and respects the rules I set in place. She knows about the money, but really it's not like she can do anything but apologize for HIS actions when it's not even remotely her fault. They are both tenants here, as am I. Vida encounters my dad an entire 5-10 minutes a day. She was running to the bathroom to go drink water I'm assuming and he was coming out of the bathroom and decided to pet/manhandle her. We were in the middle of playing, I told him it was just a nip and that its not acceptable to act like that. He seems to think that using force on a puppy when it bites will make it not bite, when infact he has it backwards. If she's learning aggression from anybody, she will display it later. Puppy see, puppy do right? She barely ever nips me while playing because she's busy biting her toy like she's supposed to. She comes upto me during the day and at night and will have her mouth around my hand then lick me. She doesn't use pressure at all. Puppies don't know everything, this is what I've tried explaining to him over and over. She is in no way agressive, never growled at me, our other dog or the cats and the most she does is snap at you when she wants to play.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I frankly don't care who is and isn't judging, thats not the point here. The point is that I don't know why and how to get somebody to listen to me and respect my wishes with Vida. The puppy will get over it. I'll get over it, but She is not to be near him again because he doesn't know how to handle her. He's obviously mad at me for getting another dog after mine passed away, no doubt about it. Clearly the post was somewhat of a vent but for you to turn it completely around like that saying I'm trying to get sympathy like most 'highschoolers' do is uncalled for. Don't assume that just because I'm young my mind works like most other teenagers you know. I do VERY good for myself and my puppy. My dad easily could've been somebody on the street petting my dog and smacking her for nipping. Obviously I respect him in this house, up until the point that I'm disrespected. Because he's the parent however, does not give him the right to try to overpower my puppy or myself like he did.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You pay rent? That, in my mind, allows certain privileges and privacy. I don't see it as a parent/daughter relationship but as a tenant/landlord relationship. And that relationship seems to be with your mother as it seems to be her house, not his. 

I also think you are dealing with a whole different culture than the Canadian/US culture. Correct? It sounds like your parents are native to India?

Until you can move out you need to make sure your puppy is safe. My advice would be to kennel her when you can't take her with you, even if it's just for you to use the bathroom, and lock your door.

Put her water in your room so she doesn't have to cross paths with him unless you or your mother is with her. Do not let her out around him unless you are there.

That, or send her back to your breeder to keep her safe. You really don't have alot of options here. You can not control the actions of other people and it doesn't sound like talking will any affect on your father. At this point, it's all about self preservation.


----------



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

Regardless of people passing judgement, you have to remember that the members on this board are here to protect and help the dogs, with focus on the GSD. So when you title a post, "My dad just hit my puppy." and the situation ends up playing out to you living in a not so desireable situation - you have to expect people to get upset. 

Now, moving forward with what to do. No one on this board can help you handle a situation like that - or tell you how to get someone to listen to you and respect your wishes. Only you can demand respect from people in this world, whether it's your parent or a stranger on the street. Age does play a huge factor into this.

Did you ever ask him about his feelings towards you getting a puppy prior to buying one? When you get a puppy you are promising that puppy a safe & loving environment for it's entire life, and that is now your job. It's a lot to take on & a huge responsibility. You always, have to take your roommates feelings (or in this case your father) into consideration or you are just setting your puppy up for failure & you for a very rocky, unsupported road.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Exactly. And this is why I demand respect from him and don't get it. It drives me nuts. Apologies to almost everybody who has replied, I'm not agreeing with anything at all today. My dad was raised in Canada, and my mom is 'white'. Dad has that way about him.. more of a control freak than I am and he's bitter. Me, I dont get bitter I just get better. She is usually with me however Im trying to let her decide where she wants to go with me following to make sure shes not getting into anything. My dad leaves for work at 9 or 930, so its a long hour before that of having to deal with him. Just so happens that today Vida and I were playing in the living room, out in the open instead of sleeping until he left. Then hes gone for the day until 8 or 9 at night again.. makes his dinner, goes back to his room downstairs. Somebodys told me on here before, Betsy I think, that you cant give 100% 100% of the time with puppies. We are doing really good with her, then she gets hit. I just dont want this to have longterm effects on her. I think I need to try to have her around any grown men as I can to show her that everybody isnt going to hurt her. Shes my baby, and I will do anything and everything I can in my power to protect her. Im sure Im not the only one on here who is overprotective of their kids!


I explained to him that since my last dog was a big part of my life, I needed to fill that empty space. When you loose a dog, especially a dog that protects you in a not to good neighbourhood, you don't feel safe, at all. Right now Vida comes running upto me whenever she hears the cats scrapping outside or something. This will change as she gets older, and I'm looking forward to that sense of security. We are here to protect eachother. Now as far as talking to him about bringing another dog into the house.. he just told me whatever, I don't want anything to do with it yet continued to tell me oh you should get a white shepherd or go adopt or get a boxer or a pitbull blah blah blah. I don't expect him to have anything to do with her. I didn't get her for him. I don't expect him to buy her food, I don't expect him to come to the vets for shots or anything. Why should I tolerate somebody who said they didn't want anything to do with her, trying to bud in and tell me no, THIS is how you train her. I work with dogs. I know that most of the dogs had the same trainer, I've seen what the trainer does and it certainly does not consist of hurting the dogs in any way.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

In addition to all that, I would also consider the breeder's feelilngs. She trusted you with one of her puppies. Trusted you to be adult enough to protect the pup and raise it in a safe environment. You need to live up to that trust, and take on the adult responsibilities of keeping your puppy safe. Whether it is putting a lock on your door, watching your pup every second it is out in the house, moving out into a situation where you will have more control, whatever it takes. Good luck, I know you will do the right thing.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I am adult enough to protect my puppy, if I wasnt trying to protect her I wouldn't have removed her from the situation. I let my dad know that he is to ignore the fact that there is even a puppy in the house, whether it be in my room, the living room or any of the upstairs quarters. I recieved an apology. If I sense anybody in the house is wrongfully treating her (moms really the only other person, but hypothetically) or if he still poses as a threat to the puppy OR myself I will be leaving to my sisters. One of my biggest fears is that she won't be socialized properly and in all, making a bad rep for the breed. I have came across SO many wonderful GSDs and she is on the path to be like them.
I posted out of anger. How do I delete this thread?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can notify a mod and ask that the thread be locked or deleted.

Please take the advice given here and give it some good thought. People were just trying to help you.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

It sounds to me that you did the right thing. 

I'm over 50 and my parents don't respect me.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Blackpuppy, I will never understand this!
I just try to keep to myself to prevent things from getting worse. 
Ofcourse, picturing a grown adult and then two people who are probably in their 70s yelling at you is kinda funny!
My mom yells at her dad all the time, but hes a crazed old man!


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Kaitykaity The point is that I don't know why and how to get somebody to listen to me and respect my wishes with Vida.


he's your parent, and you are legally a minor and you live in his house, tenant or not. I wouldnt even bother trying to 'teach' him or get him to 'listen' Just lock the dog up if you arent around or dont have someone you cant trust to supervise. It is YOUR responsibility to protect your pup. 

I say this as someone who got a gsd and lived at home with mom and dad and several younger sibs who wouldn't 'listen'. I quickly learned that careing for my pup and protecting my pup was up to me. When I worked, she came with me and stayed in her crate and I went out on my breaks, every few hours and we did ob, or pottied or just played. it was great bonding. And when I slept, she hung out in a locked run that was tarped over and had a dog house and ceder shavings. 

. If you dad isnt going to respect your wishes, you have to work around him. I grew up with east indians too (we arent though). and it ISNT worth fighting it out. You wont get anywhere but a ruined relationship.

It sounds like you are basically doing that .... working around them. It sucks though, I've been there. I look at life as there are for sures, and then there are maybes. People are usually only 'maybe' going to do as I ask. Locks on doors and kennel runs are definitely 'for sures'.


Locks, I tell you


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I can understand where you are coming from. My family are full of "dog experts" and have their own way of doing things. I wouldnt say they are abusive, just have old school methods of doing things. With my first GSD I was determined to raise him to be the most well rounded dog. My family had other plans. So I eventually had to lock my crates and kept my puppy on a leash 24/7 so they didnt have a chance to scold my puppy for whatever reason. It was constantly a battle of how my dogs where to be raised. Luckily my second GSD made them back off. It only took a few snaps/lunges from my dog, who didnt allow himself to be unfairly corrected. It's a shame that agression from my dog was the only way to get the point across. 

I would suggest to keep your puppy tethered to you whenever your dad is around. You will be able to protect her alot better and keep her away from him.

And to the poster who said she needs to work on her relationship with her father and forget the puppy. I'm sorry but I get so SICK of hearing that crap. Why is it the OP responsibility to mend her relationship? Where's the blame on the father? Why doesnt he have to do anything and gets to sit around and act like a jerk all the time? Yet its the OP fault. I HATE when a parent/child relationship is suffering the blame is always put on the child. There's only so much you can do.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

It sounds to me like you are a very caring and responsible dog owner and doing all the right things, especially getting out of there as soon as you can, it doesn't sound like a healthy situation for either you or your pup, or your mom! I hope your dad wakes up and realizes he only has one family that will love him unconditionally and try to mend his ways so you two can become close.

Teaching Lou not to nip was my very first priority with her as I have a small child here, it didn't take her long and to this day she won't EVER nip at all. When she gets over excited she will grab a chew toy to curb her instinct to nip (as you said your pup does). All I did was put my hands up (as I always do for the NO command) and say "AHHH!!" and then stop playing with her as soon as she started to mouth. Worked really well and people are amazed at how my daughter and her friends can wrestle with her and she won't ever put her mouth on them









Good work with the pup and I hope you are able to be on your own soon


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

First of all, thank you for sticking up for me so to speak, GSDluver. Very much appreciated. She is now in her crate sleeping or in my room until he leaves for work. As many times as Ive told him not to, he still tries to feed the dogs (over portioned) in the morning. Today he came in my room to let her out of her crate because she was whining (obviously, he came in the room earlier to take my moms dog out for whatever reason.) I was laying in bed and told him not to, nicely might I add! GOt scolded and told that I keep her locked up all day rarara usual rant from people who dont know why we crate train. Later that day I watched my grandpa interact with her and he is awesome with her. I think he used to breed pittbulls, if not that I know he used to show them and train dogs - also knew this man (forgot his name) who used to train the Queens corgis.. told me that he would be walking down the street with them and the RCMP would be walking with them, ha! Anyways its good to know that somebody in this house knows how to properly, and gently handle a dog. Although, he hasnt really heard of crate training. It's kinda funny how Vida will come upto me and just lick me, and my grandpa. She doesnt do this with my mom or dad. Its unbelievable how impatient they are with dogs. I told my mom to think like a dog (this is what I do) and she will realise that the dog probably doesnt know what shes being yelled at for unless corrected, not yelled at, right away.

Starrynite, I'm so jealous that your first priority with Lou was not to nip!
My first priorities were the crate, and basic OB. Right now we are working on sit/stay which is sort of hard to do with only myself and her but shes getting the hang of it! Thank you too, for the kind words! p.s living in the rockies must be absolutely beauitful!!


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe you should think about some obedience classes for you and your pup. And take your old man with you so he can be educated on how to rightfully treat an animal. Some people are just ignorant when it comes to trying to train animals. In his mind hes thinking " Oh what does a 17 year old know about dogs?" 

All three of you should go to some classes.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Kaity, I also crate trained Lou from the day she came home, I can't imagine not having that crate even now! It's her "safe place" and she still sleeps there every night and made housebreaking a breeze, just a week for her to be mostly housebroken at 12 weeks old when we got her. 

The nipping thing I HAD to make my first priority as I knew how big she would get while my daughter would remain small LOL! I am lucky she was so easy to train! Just keep doing what you are doing, it sounds like you are doing a very good job and love your dog a lot! She's a lucky pup







GSD's, I have seen have VERY good senses about people and know who is good and who they don't want to be around. I have had very smart dogs in the past but Lou is my first GSD and we are learning from each other. I am learning to trust her instinct about people, I have never had a dog that is so "in tune" with sensing things about people that I do not but without going into the stories, I have learned to trust them!

We love it here in the mountains, it is gorgeous and hard to imagine living in the city again but sometimes I miss the convenience of it!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the idea of bringing him to an obedience class, however I know hes too busy to even try, i'd just get a 'no kaity, youre wasting your money.' but it doesnt hurt to ask right?

Im googling pictures right now of it! gorgeous, what the heck. How did I get stuck in a city where condos are goin p and people are spilling in for the olympics .


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I just took this pic off my deck the other day










It's doggy paradise as far as the open area and hiking up here! I am sure BC is absolutely gorgeous as well though!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I hated being a minor. I left home when I was 17. what are your plans for you and the dog when you turn 18? your father is unlikely to change so you better have a game plan for life.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Ugh I know about parents not understanding crate training. I'm 22 and about to graduate college and still have to come home for thanksgiving and xmas. OUr mom and her fiancee do not understand crate training, they think we "cage" her to often, somthing tells me they would change their mind if she chewed up their stuff. Also the fiancee doesn't understand RAW diets so he feeds her dog food when we aren't there, I'm pretty sure they think shes too skinny. Sometimes you have to pick your battles. I'm pretty sure that almost no one in the general public respects young dog owners and of course parents know better than us. But don't worry the respect will come as your dog matures and shows everyone the training you used worked. Age can be a major inconvienencea at times. I hope everything works out for you and you get to move in with your sister!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Even though you're only 17, would your parents stop you from leaving home a few months before your 18th birthday? If they wouldn't object, maybe you can do that. Find a place to live temporarily until you can move in with your sister after her current tenant moves out?


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: KaitykaityI like the idea of bringing him to an obedience class, however I know hes too busy to even try, i'd just get a 'no kaity, youre wasting your money.' but it doesnt hurt to ask right?
> 
> Im googling pictures right now of it! gorgeous, what the heck. How did I get stuck in a city where condos are goin p and people are spilling in for the olympics .


I always fought with my parents over frivilious and petty nonsense. Im not downplaying the fact that your father hit your puppy. Thats a very serious matter. But I do agree with the other member thats saying you should be concerned with your relationship with your father. Even though you two do not see eye to eye on the puppy issue, and in no way am I a relationship counselor, I do feel that father/daughter relationships are very important. Its tough now because you feel he doesnt respect what you want. And you are saying you demand that respect from him. Maybe youre going about it the wrong way to get that respect from him. 

I dont know your entire story, but Im sure its not much different from a lot of child/parent squabbles. The key thing to remember is respect is earned. And respect is a two way street. 










As far as the classes are concerned, I would go anyway. At least do it for you and your pup. And maybe by the third class you can get him to go. Or show him what the puppy has learned. And be like.. " See Dad? These classes work, and it would really mean a lot to me if you went." and then give him a hug or something. It might sound cheesey, but hes your dad. You love him, and he loves you. It sounds like youve already given up on him when it comes to you and him doing things together. Overlook HIS attitude, stay positive, instead of adding to the already present negativity in the household. That will also help your puppy stay mentality healthy. Dogs pick up on bad vibes, Kaity.

Anyway. Welcome to the forum, and I hope I helped you in some way. Being a kid aint easy... we've all been there.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEI hated being a minor. I left home when I was 17. what are your plans for you and the dog when you turn 18? your father is unlikely to change so you better have a game plan for life.












I joined the Army to get away from my folks. My first tour was Germany. I told the Army recruiter to put me as far away from them as possible. LOL. 

Now I have a great relationship with them. Mainly because I have a house of my own, and my own life.


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSDluver4lyfeAnd to the poster who said she needs to work on her relationship with her father and forget the puppy. I'm sorry but I get so SICK of hearing that crap. Why is it the OP responsibility to mend her relationship? Where's the blame on the father? Why doesnt he have to do anything and gets to sit around and act like a jerk all the time? Yet its the OP fault. I HATE when a parent/child relationship is suffering the blame is always put on the child. There's only so much you can do.


That "poster" (I) didn't point the finger at anyone...just pointed out the obvious friction getting in the way of relationship. KaityKaity comes on here and proclaims her dad as an ignorant idiot. She even had to censor her own description of the puppy. So you can make up your own thoughts about her or me.

It is either the dog or one (or both) of the people in this saga that is the problem. KaityKaity does not [need] a dog...she [wants] one and in so possessing the pup fuels friction. She may not [need] or [want] a relationship with her father.

How can anyone know what the real solution to this might be? I'm just suggesting what might be more important. If not today, maybe in 10 years from now or after someone has died, which always makes people look back.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

uhmmm the guy STOLE money from his daughter & you all want her to act respectful & be the one to sort out the relationship









(Kaity please do find a way to let your extended family know that they need to give any money gifts directly to you)


Sorry this is an issue for you Kaity - I'm on the side of, get a new handle for your door that locks, add in a simple lock on Vida's crate, have her on a line in the house, get her into puppy classes, get her out doing a ton of socilaizing. If you can get either parent to go to puppy classes with you, that would be terrific (point out what a great deal it is, when 2 people go along with the pup rather than just 1







) 

There are many great articles here or linked through this site
http://www.4pawsu.com/articles.htm
(I believe you need to register now for access to Suzanne Clothier's site but it's quick & free)


An article from Pets.ca (not the one I thought I bookmarked but it has a printable list)

*Socialization*

Until they reach 16 to 18 weeks of age, a puppy will be in a socialization period. This period is the most important and critical in its life. Every effort should be made to socialize your puppy; meaning to expose him or her to a variety of positive and pleasant meetings. The greater the exposure you can give to your dog during this period, the more it will lead to improved social flexibility, emotional stability and trainability. 

You must socialize you puppy to a number of different things; people, adults and children of various ages, animals and environments. Use the socialization table for ideas or for tracking your progress. Place a check mark beside the experience that your puppy has had the opportunity to add to his repertoire. Notice which spaces are blank and take you puppy out! The more experiences in its repertoire, the better equipped the puppy will be to socially to deal with new situations. Take advantage of puppyhood, because after this period, socializing your dog will take longer and be much more difficult...

Remember that before the puppy has its second shot, the puppy's immunity won't be as strong. Exposure to only vaccinated dogs at this time is highly recommended.

An unsocialized puppy is likely to fear some people or situations. 
Fearful reactions are too often related to biting...

You have everything in your hands to prevent these alarming reactions...

Below is a socialization checklist for your puppy - Puppies should be exposed to all the items on this list with your direct supervision at the following frequency; 6-7 weeks, 7-8 weeks, 8-9 weeks, 10-11 weeks, 13-14 weeks, 15-16 weeks, 4-6 months, 6-9 months and 9-12 months.

*HUMANS: *<u>women and men</u> 
young adults / adults 
elderly people 
disabled / infirm 
loud, confident people 
shy, timid people 
joggers 
delivery / wearing uniforms 
people wearing hats 
people with beards 
people wearing glasses 

*CHILDREN * (girls & boys)
babies 
toddlers 
juniors 
teenagers 

*ANIMALS *
adult dogs 
puppies 
cats 
small pets / birds 
livestock / horses 

*ENVIRONMENTS *
friend's house 
shopping centre 
park 
school / play grounds 
day care 
country walks 
party 
slippery floor 
bus 
bridges 
tunnels 
elevators 
stairs 
veterinary practice 
groomer 
boarding kennels 

*OTHERS *
motorbikes 
bicycles 
breed related stimuli 
wheel chairs 
traffic 

Julie Sansregret
AHT, Dog trainer
Guides Canins 
1313, rue PineRidge, 
St-Lazare-de-Vaudreuil, Qué.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: The Sergeant
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SuzyEI hated being a minor. I left home when I was 17. what are your plans for you and the dog when you turn 18? your father is unlikely to change so you better have a game plan for life.
> ...


My husband joined the army at 17 to get away from his parents too! Haha and has never looked back! I can't say I blame him, he did our children and I a favor my that choice before we ever met!
My parents were and are difficult now. I agree have a game plan, I had my new house and phone hooked up before I even graduated from high school. Me leaving was the best thing for everyone. I can't change them but, I could remove myself from the situation. We get along now (they're still nutty) They're super grandparents and my mom and I have a relationship that is more like a friendship now, just because the mother/daughter relationship didn't work for us. I have no doubt you love your dog and did your best to handle the situation. I think the sergeant is right. take the dog to classes, your dog will probably impress your dad and he'll think it's cool that your being so responsible and loving to your dog (earn his respect by example) he'll see what your doing with your dog and he'll see how the dog respects you and I bet your dad will start taking your lead with the dog and using the new skills learned rather than getting physical. A lot of people do think that you have to get physical with a dog to show dominance. Kinda old school way of thinking. By doing what's right and being kind to your father (fake it til you make it) and doing whats right for your dog, I hope things get better. P.S. I think It's awesome that you love your dog and responsible enough to take on a dog of your own, at your age. Your doing Great! hang in there. Family 1st. I know everyone is going to hate me but long after your dog is gone, your dad is going to be there, don't doubt he loves you! No parent on this forum can say they don't have a love for their children that is indescribable. Sometimes just being human makes it hard to show that love. 17 is a hard age lots of changes are coming, your parents know this as you are changing and growing up, they are just trying to keep up and balance their place in your life, and keep you safe. I have a 15 year old that I had not much younger than you. I would have rather had my own dog than a child at that age! I love him to death, but now I know that I must have broke my parents heart. I don't know what I would do in their shoes. I guess that makes me resect them more...Show them you are responsible for this dog take the classes and keep doing your best to protect and love your dog and do your best to respect and love your dad...


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

K, I'm long winded today...I'm going to assume you wrote your comment while you were still angry..I do it all the time!!
I hate to say it, beacuse it's not what you want to hear, I'm sorry! You do live in his house and he is letting you have the dog in his home. If you don't trust him with your dog and you think he is doing all of these things on purpose, the situation is on your shoulders...are you going to keep the dog there to continue to be mistreated, or are you going to find a new home or a friend who's parents might let let your dog stay until you can move out. either way you have to do obedience. I hope obedience is the answer. I'm sorry about the money situation. (I can relate to that one). I think if you want your dog to stay there you have to out smart your dad Kindly and really take the bull by the horns, If you have to keep the fridge cleaned out so there is no rotten food and make sure your dog is fed regularly (which I'm sure you do). Mention to your dad what the dog could eat if he wants to feed him something, tell him you would feel bad if he threwup on your dads floor, in his mind you are saying that out of respect for him and his house. rather than, You fed the rotten food and made the dog barf so you clean it up, Or (FRAKIN'A.) you made my dog sick from the nasty food! I Know this is your dog, but it's your dads house, so the dog and you have to follow your dads rules. It may not be right, but unless you have another option. Your dog has to obey your dad to and you have a major role in the amount of respect your dog shows him. It's not ok to hit a dog, But I think that's where other things need to change. Your dad has to like your dog and you have to do your part to help that relationship.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Altouhmmm the guy STOLE money from his daughter & you all want her to act respectful & be the one to sort out the relationship


Maybe you should read everything I typed instead of acting irrational from the start. Obviously you lack problem solving skills, and hold a grudge on everything a person does. Youd be quick to dismiss FAMILY for things that are forgivable. Kaity has more things to worry about than her father stealing some money from her. 

Kaity seems like a bright young woman, and could probably handle these issues on her own. If she wants to break ties with her father over something as petty theft, so be it. Thats her choice. But in the long run, years down the road, she'll probably end up regretting it. At least hes not a drunk, drug addict thats beating Kaity.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: L_Dan
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDluver4lyfeAnd to the poster who said she needs to work on her relationship with her father and forget the puppy. I'm sorry but I get so SICK of hearing that crap. Why is it the OP responsibility to mend her relationship? Where's the blame on the father? Why doesnt he have to do anything and gets to sit around and act like a jerk all the time? Yet its the OP fault. I HATE when a parent/child relationship is suffering the blame is always put on the child. There's only so much you can do.
> ...


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I am really naive to a lot of the bad parent/child relationship things because both my parents were absolutely wonderful and we have always had a very close family. I suppose we were very lucky that way. 

I do think moving out will help and I do think it's important to try to "mend fences" and compromise as much as you can. I know it's harder being young and ready to start your life on your own, I remember 17 and back then I thought I knew so much only to grow through the years to realize just how little I really knew. I honestly believe at this point that we are born into simplicity (as children) and grow in complexity, only to realize in the end that all the answers really do lie in the simplicity. 

I'm not speaking about you, personally, Kaity, just in general and as a much older person than I was at 17. I'm just saying that what doesn't seem so important now will become very important in years to come and maybe the answers are simpler than they seem right now. 

Speaking as someone who has lost both beloved parents, I think you should definitely get your own place and then work on the relationship with your dad as best you can and I really hope that he is open to working on it as well. They won't always be there and I would give anything for another moment with my mom and dad!


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteI am really naive to a lot of the bad parent/child relationship things because both my parents were absolutely wonderful and we have always had a very close family. I suppose we were very lucky that way.
> 
> I do think moving out will help and I do think it's important to try to "mend fences" and compromise as much as you can. I know it's harder being young and ready to start your life on your own, I remember 17 and back then I thought I knew so much only to grow through the years to realize just how little I really knew. I honestly believe at this point that we are born into simplicity (as children) and grow in complexity, only to realize in the end that all the answers really do lie in the simplicity.
> 
> ...



StarryNite, 

Thank you so much for posting that. That was what I was trying to explain. You just said it better that I could.

My sister used to steal money from me all the time. Do I hate her for it? No. Like StarryNite said. Those things are minimal, and wont matter in years to come.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are some huge problems here that the money stealing was only symptom of. And a sibling stealing money from you is different than a parent, who is supposed to protect you, stealing from you.

I don't think a single one of us should be giving advise on their father/daughter relationship. We don't know the in and outs of it. some relationships are worth saving. some need to be written off as poison in our lives. It's a choice that only Kaity and her father can make.

Now...back to the puppy....

Kaity...did you get a lock installed on your door? How have things been since your post?


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08 And a sibling stealing money from you is different than a parent, who is supposed to protect you, stealing from you.


Yes, it is the same thing. Its someone that you love, and trust that is stealing from the other person. Its no different. Dont be simple.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. It's not the same thing at all. There is a completely different relationship dynamic and it's a totally different betrayal.

Stop insulting people on here right now. Don't tell me I'm simple. Don't insult Alto. 

You need to read the board rules.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08You need to read the board rules.


^ sometime soon I hope. I'm not one to scream mod. Some scream mod for me...


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08No. It's not the same thing at all. There is a completely different relationship dynamic and it's a totally different betrayal.
> 
> Stop insulting people on here right now. Don't tell me I'm simple. Don't insult Alto.
> 
> You need to read the board rules.


You need to respect other peoples opinions. And stop acting childish. 

You need to learn how to co-exist with other people on forums. What you say doesnt always go, and youre not always right. Step off your high horse.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I co-exist quite well with people. It's when ppl start throwing out insults and lie on other forums about their animals that I'm not to keen on them.

Please tell us all how you got George 6 years ago but according to your post on here you rescued 3 beagles 8 months ago? Yeup...someone found all that before you changed your user name and the state you lived in...


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I co-exist quite well with people. It's when ppl start throwing out insults and lie on other forums about their animals that I'm not to keen on them.
> 
> Please tell us all how you got George 6 years ago but according to your post on here you rescued 3 beagles 8 months ago? Yeup...someone found all that before you changed your user name and the state you lived in...


Yep, someone needs to find a hobby instead of sitting at their computer trying to bait forum members into fights, and arguements.

Childish behavior is something im not TOO keen on. So Im placing you on ignore, Michelle. You need to focus on other things in life. Okay? okay, thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Avoiding the question? Huh....

btw...I didn't start this...you did...but way to pass the buck...


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Avoiding the question? Huh....
> 
> btw...I didn't start this...you did...but way to pass the buck...


Youve been reported as well, Michelle. 

When you learn to stay on course when it comes to discussing topics, I will take you off ignore. But until then, I am going to go back to discussing topics with the adults.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ 
THAT WAS THE TOPIC!!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

You guys, don't take this the wrong way because I appreciate all of you asking me to better my relationship with him, however some things just never change. I am a very open person to new ideas and very patient, but some people just don't get along and it cannot be forced. I'm not saying I've never done anything wrong in the relationship because we all know I'd be lying if I said so.When you have somebody who is mentally and emotionally abusive you don't exactly want to try. Although I don't remember everything growing up, I still am effected by it but thats an entirely different story. I respect him with nothing in return. Not saying Im not going to try anymore because I will for the rest of my life but I know he will never change I cant change him. Its very hard to try to know him or get him to open up because he doesnt with anybody. Its also very hard to want to try to be on good terms with him when he flat out tells you that having kids ruined his life. 

I haven't read all the posts on here yet but Alto I just scanned across your socialization checklist. I need to write this down!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: The Sergeant
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jax08Avoiding the question? Huh....
> ...


Excuse me sir!!!!!!!!
Michelle is one of the BEST people on this board.
Please be a little more respectful.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Alto...I've seen that list before. Isn't there a number of times for each one to help give an idea of being truly socialized? I thought there was but can't remember. And if not, what do you suggest?


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: KaitykaityYou guys, don't take this the wrong way because I appreciate all of you asking me to better my relationship with him, however some things just never change. I am a very open person to new ideas and very patient, but some people just don't get along and it cannot be forced. I'm not saying I've never done anything wrong in the relationship because we all know I'd be lying if I said so.When you have somebody who is mentally and emotionally abusive you don't exactly want to try. Although I don't remember everything growing up, I still am effected by it but thats an entirely different story. I respect him with nothing in return. Not saying Im not going to try anymore because I will for the rest of my life but I know he will never change I cant change him. Its very hard to try to know him or get him to open up because he doesnt with anybody. Its also very hard to want to try to be on good terms with him when he flat out tells you that having kids ruined his life.
> 
> I haven't read all the posts on here yet but Alto I just scanned across your socialization checklist. I need to write this down!!










as I said, Kaity, I am very naive when it comes to these things as I have NO experience in them in my past family situation. I'm sorry you have had to deal with so much







I'm just one of those "why can't everyone just get along and have a perfect world" sort of dreamers, I really am, and I know it's not realistic at all, but I wish it was, maybe in the next life though









Just keep that pup safe and get out as soon as you can! I hope for the best for you and your pup and your mom. I know I don't know you in person but from what you have said you seem very wise for your years to me!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont think Michelle would have almost 5,000 posts if she didn't co-exist well with people on here, nuff said.
TheSerg, it is completely different when a sibiling steals money from you in comparison to your father, especially when you're a minor. Trust me, my sister has stolen probably 500 cash from me and over 1000 in material items or things I cared about.. Given her situation, I forgave her. She does so much for me now that she shouldn't. She has grown to a better person, and I know if she wsnt stealing from me she would be stealing from my mom or dad and that would break ther hearts. After thinking bout it, I don't know if it's stealing or withholding. The situation being (again,) two Christmas cards were intended for me. He took them, didn't tell me about them or anything. Later I find out from my sister when she asked me what I did with my mooney. What money? I'm now off work because of my arm and I owe my mom rent for January. Thankfully, shes understanding. He has no reason to hold money from me as I make 9.60 an hour to his almost 500 dollars a day. If he needs money, he can go sell one of his cars sitting outside that have never been used. Its just the entire purpoes of it like I dont deserve it from HIS family. But my sister does because shehas a child, and hes proud that he has a grandson. The money is the least of my worries, however it does hurt me that he does these kinds of things. Its the entire purpose of it that bugs me. 
Moving on, Im always awake by the time hes up for work. Yesterday he tried to take her out of her crate, I told him to leave my room and that I just let her out 20 minutes ago for a potty. Hes also mad at me for yelling at him when he put his hands on my puppy so hes sort of in that ignore mode, but still wants me to jump for him if he needs to know where the rice is! Really, I think its a control issue for him. And this is where I learnt it from!


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: KaitykaityI dont think Michelle would have almost 5,000 posts if she didn't co-exist well with people on here, nuff said.
> TheSerg, it is completely different when a sibiling steals money from you in comparison to your father, especially when you're a minor. Trust me, my sister has stolen probably 500 cash from me and over 1000 in material items or things I cared about.. Given her situation, I forgave her. She does so much for me now that she shouldn't. She has grown to a better person, and I know if she wsnt stealing from me she would be stealing from my mom or dad and that would break ther hearts. After thinking bout it, I don't know if it's stealing or withholding. The situation being (again,) two Christmas cards were intended for me. He took them, didn't tell me about them or anything. Later I find out from my sister when she asked me what I did with my mooney. What money? I'm now off work because of my arm and I owe my mom rent for January. Thankfully, shes understanding. He has no reason to hold money from me as I make 9.60 an hour to his almost 500 dollars a day. If he needs money, he can go sell one of his cars sitting outside that have never been used. Its just the entire purpoes of it like I dont deserve it from HIS family. But my sister does because shehas a child, and hes proud that he has a grandson. The money is the least of my worries, however it does hurt me that he does these kinds of things. Its the entire purpose of it that bugs me.
> Moving on, Im always awake by the time hes up for work. Yesterday he tried to take her out of her crate, I told him to leave my room and that I just let her out 20 minutes ago for a potty. Hes also mad at me for yelling at him when he put his hands on my puppy so hes sort of in that ignore mode, but still wants me to jump for him if he needs to know where the rice is! Really, I think its a control issue for him. And this is where I learnt it from!


Well, I still disagree. Family members stealing from family members in any case is wrong and injust. Period. 

Having 5000 posts just means she spends a lot of time on the computer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gee ...to 'stay on course on the topic' which by the way..the topic isn't me...

Kaity...Were you able to get locks for your door? I see you are continuing to have problems with him coming into your room so just keeping her away from him isn't going to work. I think you'll have to create a barrier. Maybe jam your door when you are in there if he is in the house?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, what a hornets nest! 

Kaity, only you know what is available and what isnt, what you can do to coexist peaceably or not is your call. I think people making statements like you dont need a dog and only want a dog is silly, of course you wanted a dog, I wanted a dog, I certainly didnt need one and that has NOTHING to do with age....I'm 45 for doG's sake! And my dad will STILL tell me I cant have a puppy (of course he doesnt live with me and that was before he met Ava) because I'm just a dumb kid. Of course it has become a joke between us now, but there was a time....

I left home when I was 16 years old, have been on my own ever since. Of course I was the idiot, and was very fortunate in the parents I had, hindsight is 20/20. But we have to walk our own path. If your parents agreed before you got the puppy, then that agreement should still stand. 

In between some of these comments you have gotten some good advice. Protect the pup any way you can, move out sooner than later and go to obedience. The best way to change someones mind is through example, you can talk until you are blue in the face, but success will shut someone up in a hurry. 

I'm sorry your relationship with your dad isnt the greatest, but someday that will probably change too. And just for the record.....I have 3 sisters that would take things from me from time to time....it's almost a given that sibling will swipe something from you over the course of the years, but a parent???? OMG, I cant even begin to tell you how that would make me feel, betrayed doesnt even come close! Absolutely no way you could compare the two, IMO.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Betsy Absolutely no way you could compare the two, IMO.


Betsy, thanks for the great insight.

Your parents stealing $100.00 dollars from you is pretty bad, I agree. If my brother or sister stole $100.00 dollars from me, I would feel equally bad about it. I understand the occasional " Borrowing" a shirt, or pants whatever. Im talking about things a person values. I guess I grew up in a house that if it isnt your, you ask before messing with it.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

It also means that she might have a lot more to offer than you. No offence intended.

I guess we all have different views for people stealing money from eachother. Again, these are all opinions and nobody is right or wrong.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: KaitykaityIt also means that she might have a lot more to offer than you. No offence intended.


Lets stay on topic, Kaity. You started this topic to talk about your dad beating your dog. Has your situation gotten worse or better? 

But I understand your frusteration. Youre 17. No offense intended.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

First of all, he wasnt beating my dog.
The situation has gotten better given hat it hasnt happened again and that hes staying away from her.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: The Sergeant
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: KaitykaityIt also means that she might have a lot more to offer than you. No offence intended.
> ...



Wheres spell check when you need it?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree with some people on here suggesting a lock.
Maybe crate your pup or keep him in your room.
Sorry, I didnt read EVERY post, so Im just throwingthings out there.
Good Luck, I hope everything works out for you


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

AngelR, Her crate is in my room beside my bed. I will probably go buy a new doorknob with a lock built in so my mom can have access to my room aswell (sometimes my cat flips if shes not in here)


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a question...My mom was REALLY controling, when I was in her home, If I would have went out and put a new lock on my door, she would have lost it!!!! she would have probably taken the door off the hinges and not ever let me have a door then proceed to tell me that it was her house and she can go where she wants..BLAH,BLAH, BLAH....Is your dad like that? Could it make the situation worse? I honestly wish I could just give you a hug!!! I know what it's like to have parents who constantly pick fights and love a good power trip...I remember making it a goal everyday not to let them make me cry. Hang on. Side note....make sure you finish school if you do move out....I'm sure I didn't have to say that. My husband moved out early before at like 16 and had to work 2 jobs and go to school so he could support himself and graduate before he went into the army at 17. Do whatever you have to do and if you need to vent go ahead!!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Kaity, I personally believe you have shown much more maturity than many other "kids" your age and quite a few adults as well. You saved for your puppy, made plans, got the necesary equipment and became involved with people who can help you become a better owner and train your pup correctly. With age USUALLY comes wisdom, but that is not always the case. 
At your age, my daughter would have just come home with a puppy and begged to keep it. (knowing me for the animal sucker that I am) Not plan and save for one. Which (this happened more than once) left me to rescue the puppy and rehome it. The negative comments I've seen have more to do with you not being in a strong position to change your circumstances than anything else, and that is, unfortunately, more about your age than anything else. It's not fair, just is. At your age, your options are much more limited than mine would be in a similar situation. A landlord is less likely to rent to you, because of your age, then add a dog to the mix.....well, not many out there would be willing to give you a chance. I believe you can be successful, but I also know how hard it is to be a young woman that no one will take seriously or believe in. 

Use your wits, become stronger for it, and above everything else, believe in yourself!


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

Betsy, You are soo sweet!!! Seriously, I think you are very wise and seem very soft hearted!!! Good advice!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

My dad is controling, but I dont let him control me! He tries to though. Hes not involved with me much, like what I do and where I go. ofcourse, I dont go out much because of my work hours and my puppy! I told my dad I was getting a puppy - he didnt believe me. I told my mom, she said I dont know anything about it and still continues on like that. Really though, I didnt expect either of them to agree with it because they didnt want one after Sheeba passed away. On the other hand, Im needy that way and feel like I need a dog, a companion to fullfill my life. Probably best to compare it to Angelina Jolie and her beautiful children. I also missed the security of a dog, which plays a big role because of where I live. Don't get me wrong though, I have NO intention to make her fear people or go after then for whatever reason. Most of the time when I was walking my dog(s) some crackspot would come out of the corner then see the dogs and say 'oh.. nice dogs.' and scatter off! I was working two jobs, the one Im at now and I used to work at a doggy daycare. Best job ever! I could be awake for 3 days because of work and not complain because I know I'd get to go cuddle with the great danes on the couch at work come 5pm! I screwed up that job, the one I actually cared about unfortunetly! It amazes me how kind some people are in this world, my boss at the daycare was one of a kind. I do school online, but I know I should be involved in it more. I love the idea of learning, just .. not the time it takes. I do take pride in doing a good job though!

Betsey, to me, nothing I do is such a big deal. I had to grow up (a lot of people do, unfortunetly) at a young age but I'm still very immature! I watch Peter Pan everyday still. I would be in school, but I like having my independance (sp). 6 years ago I brought a cat home for my mom from my friends house. My dad still doesnt know that my mom knew about me bringing a cat home and that she wasnt just a stray.. baha. If somebody told me that I wasnt allowed to get a dog, Id do it anyways to prove them wrong (and because Im greedy and get myself what I want) I am very stubborn that way! A big problem that I do have is being young, nobody really takes you seriously. On the other hand, I use that to my advantage if Im looking for a job I'll tell the employer what I've done, and where I am, and how old I am. My current boss is the sweetest thing ever, and so hard on me to do better, do better, do better. You wont find a lot of 17 year olds running the graveyard shift. (so fun to see the 18 and 19 year olds look at me like who are you to tell me what needs to get done?) I told my boss I wanted to leave, try my luck at a different store for a promotion so she offered to have me in the running to be promoted and told me I couldn't leave! I see so many people there with such little work ethic its amazing. Im going to change that (going further off topic there.. sorry) 
All in all though, I did write the post while still angry as mentioned, and it may have been inapproriate to do so but I cant take it back.
I appreciate all of the responses and support. Good or bad.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL Softhearted??!!?







Only where it comes to animals, generally I like them much better than people in general! I would like to believe I learned a little in the past 45 years, but I will call them as I see them, and truthfully, if I had any biases against groups of people, it would be teenagers!!! LOL (no offense Kaity) I'm going to be that old woman, that comes out of her house and yells at the kids "Get OFF my lawn you little wretches!!" My daughter will tell you first hand how "softhearted" I am....but I appreciate the vote of confidence.......it just means there is still hope for me!


----------



## Emma Levengood (2 mo ago)

oh I'm sorry to hear that my dad did something similar Here's what happened I had to put stuff away as I had gotten in trouble and my dad wouldn't stop yelling at me(his anger was over the max) so as a protective dog my dog ran over and started growling at my dad. My dad ran to him and grabbed the ruff of his neck and hung him while walking him over where I could barely see he threw him which made my dog yelp and started hitting him and yelling at him... all I heard and would see was my dog yelping in pain... my dog ran over to me and stayed close to me and growled more as my dad stared walking towards my dog while he was with me and my dad took him and i... I can barely explain that terrible day but I can tell you this my dog is now afraid of my dad and listens and has only had one accident which was when my dad was furious at my brother and my brother fought back at my dad and my brother got beat and my dog growled and barked until my dad had to lock my dog in my room until he was done.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Emma, this is a 12 year old thread. If you want help or advice, it would be a better idea to start a new thread. We'll be happy to help you out as best we can.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Emma Levengood (2 mo ago)

how do i make a new one? im completely new to this website


----------

